# Question about safe core temp



## puntsize (Dec 9, 2005)

I have an x800 XL , and im curious what the max core temp should be.   Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thx in advance.


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 9, 2005)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> ATI says 95°C is okay but it may not run clean either. I had an ASUS XT-PE that ran at 80C stone stock in the 3DM01se Nature torture loop. While they say it is okay there is a catch to running hot.
> For every 10°C you increase a discrete parts (memory chips, cores, Mosfets, IC's, etc) average operating temperature you cut its lifespan in 1/2 what ever that given lifespan may be. Conversely for every 10°C you lower the average operating temperature you double the parts lifespan. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to conclude that a card that runs 60C will have an average life span that is 4 times longer than if the same card runs 80°C.
> 
> The above is the reason that a properly modded card can have a longer lifespan that the same card will stock.
> ...



That might be of some help to you. I like to say if you're over 75, get a new cooler.

-Dan


----------



## puntsize (Dec 9, 2005)

*thx*

Thanks much, I was actually serving toms hardware and he had an article about this.  Oddly enough he only said you can safely OC it by 6%, which barely brings my core temp to 44 with stock.   I ran the program to test it to its limits, and it was getting to run around 70, and the fan on the card at least doubled in noise.   It was a bit annoying so I stopped the test.  Still trying to find a happy medium, but the information you have provided is much appreciated, and will be very helpful, as I purchased a 2 year extended warranty that covers everything... so I can intentionally fry the card and get a new one .


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2005)

i'd say once you reach 80°c you should start worrying .. however, ati specifies that a gpu can withstand up to 120°c without defects.

mar has recently tested a 6800 with out any heatsink at all .. at 140°c the card crashed but still worked fine


----------



## puntsize (Dec 9, 2005)

*thx again*

Thx again for the information, I appreciate it.


----------

